# Asturo X Series II HVLP questions?



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered the Asturo X Series II gun with 3 needles 1.3/1.5/2.0 and an on the gun quart. This gun is supposed to be specially made for spraying waterbase finishes and work on a small portable compressor between 4-7 cfm. 

Questions...

Has anybody used or seen/heard about this gun in action?

What compressor have you seen it paired with or will it work with?

I was thinking about either of these...
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200483164_200483164
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200518765_200518765

Thanks for the help fellas!


----------

